# Latest series of wheeler Dealers



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

well having sat through the last episode last night i can safely say that Wheeler dealers has had its day.

honestly who buys such cars in the uk that do 4 mpg 

the budgets and the type of cars are now more not what the fans want but what Mike clearly wants even Edd is getting Peed off with them as Edds a vw beetle budget banger type man who is clearly not getting the credit he deserves that Ford Pop they did showed Edds skills but again it was what Mike wanted i did laugh at the bonnet which had an open air filter so as soon as it rains you suck water in to the engine and its game over fine in California but not here 

Dont get me wrong i love the show but its clearly no longer a Practical car show but more of a Dream garage scenario for Brewer i wonder if the next series will be more Uk type cars or daft V8 Americans or silly one off fantasy cars like Lambos 

If any one seen CAR SOS then thats a much better Car restoration show wish they would do another series of that.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Ive noticed that they do more rarer cars these days and not the budget cars they used to save from the scrapper. 

Still a good show. Have you seen hows it made - dream cars? I loved the aventador episode.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

From what I've seen on the adverts, it appears like this series (and possibly the last, I can't quite remember) has just been a compilation of episodes from the USA & On The Road series, that didn't make the first cut, with a couple of odd, perhaps new, ones thrown in.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

i still enjoy it but it seems its gone from a budget do it all yourself like you would at home show to a heres the idea its 3rd party farm out time . 

brewer gets on my **** but i do think eds a good mechanic and knows his stuff . those mods he did on the ford pop were no small undertaking thats for sure . 

i think they should go back to the old way of doing the show get and old ford or mg or vauxhall or something and do it as cheap as possible . something we could all do rather than 5grand paintjobs and 4grand upholstery


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Brewer is your typical car salesman tw8t. Some of the jobs they do is a bit bodge up for eg spraying with rattle cans etc. 

Although i do sometimes watch the program i think most of it is a load of rubbish. A lot of the jobs they do are a bit daft and add nothing to the car. Half the time they put a lot of hours into the cars which isnt taken into consideration when they do the figures.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Watched the caddilac coupe one last night and thought its had its day now, its a bit different from a Capri with dodgy resprayed front wings:thumb:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Have to agree with OP, I was thinking the same last week, budgets are OTT and a lot of going abroad for cars. Saying that i still enjoy it. Ed certainly knows his stuff and i'd rather see the work he does a lot more than Mike doing his car sales patter to get parts etc which ends up with the annoying handshake which has to start with his hand swinging around from about 180degrees behind his back(does my head in):wall:


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Ed China is the only one worth watching, he does most of the work while putting in a great deal of hours. Mike Brewer buys the cars then just goes around and hassles him every now and again and then sales them on for sometimes a quite small profit.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

The American selling the Cadillac last night made me laugh.

Mike: "What's the best price?" (or something to that effect)
Yank: "At least 5000"

Like he was going to come back and offer him more! :lol:


----------



## MPS101 (May 6, 2011)

Nothing wrong with the series and if anything it has improved with the bigger budgets. I do however wish they would do more UK cars such as V6 Clio etc but the American audiences may have something to do with the split in the type of cars now.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I like it. I like watching the older episodes on craptube.


----------



## tPIC (Jul 14, 2013)

I loved the episodes that I could relate to - mk1 Golf GTi, pug 205 etc and I like watching Ed's turnarounds regardless of what vehicle he's got in the workshop.

But don't get me started on Mike's handshake..!


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

I have enjoyed watching this series.

It is different to previous series though, but I do not see the harm in that.

As noted previously they do not include Edd's own labour when they do the final profit figures and that is misleading. I wonder how much he charges per hour?


----------



## cbr6fs (Aug 15, 2011)

Can't say as i'd stay in especially to watch a episode, but if one is playing i'll watch it
Like with most stuff, some of it is useful, other stuff is pointless.

Op,

Does seem a bit daft categorising cars on their fuel efficiency.
It's not like most on the current series are going to be used as daily's is it.

If i wanted a car, had the space and could afford to run it MPG just wouldn't factor in my decision making process.
But then i'm lucky to see 22mpg out of 2 of my cars, so even on my daily mpg doesn't factor into it.

To be honest i can't think of one "enthusiast" mate that cares about MPG on their "fun" cars either.
A couple that do high mileage have oil burners as daily's, but when it comes to the weekend toy who cares about MPG?


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

tPIC said:


> I loved the episodes that I could relate to - mk1 Golf GTi, pug 205 etc and I like watching Ed's turnarounds regardless of what vehicle he's got in the workshop.
> 
> But don't get me started on Mike's handshake..!


Ere, old aaat yoor and! you just bought your self and m.o.t failure for next year.... :lol:

I quite enjoy it, pinch of salt and all that and not being a mechanic I find some of Eds tips quite interesting


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

What about they do a series using only DIY tools like trolley jack and axle stands etc.


----------

